
GDPR for Akka Persistence - mkj
https://doc.akka.io/docs/akka-enhancements/current/gdpr/index.html
======
mkj
"Event Sourcing systems store the entire event sequence that results in the
total state of entities. Many events containing personal information lead up
to the current state, rather than just a single record. In addition, the same
information might be stored in other locations, such as denormalized
projections, snapshots and backups. This makes it more difficult to modify or
delete all state, therefore we offer tools based on shredding. GDPR for Akka
Persistence modules make it easier to implement this functionality when using
Akka or Lagom event sourcing. However, you can also use the encrypted key with
non-event sourced data, such as CRUD with a relational database"

